# My 1st deer - 8pt buck woohoo!



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally after 2 years I was able to take my first deer this morning. Perfect 10 yd shot with my crossbow. Ran about 60 yds towards my vehicle so that made loading it that much easier


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

congrats, I bet that blood trail was easy to follow. good shot


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Great job looks like there was plenty of blood to follow.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice deer! Now you're really hooked!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats thats a darn nice buck !!! 

Looks like he bled out nice..............i wish my doe that i shot would have bled that much............i LOST her on friday evening !!


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice buck,good shot and welcome to the addication of bow hunting. Some say the addication is worse than smoking lol. I have been doing it for 15 years and still get the rush everytime one come in around the stand. When I don't get the rush no more is thr year I quit.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats, I will hopefully stick one of those things here soon. Nice deer.


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Great Job on your first bow kill. However, pics like this with all the blood give hunters a bad name. It is just fuel for the anti's fire. We need to preserve our sport. Clean em up guys and try to make them presentable for the photo.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to wipe em down for the mug shot. The point of the photo was to show the perfect shot not how much blood there was. I seriously doubt any activists are cruising the OGF message boards looking for these kind of pics to fuel their fire but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> Sorry I forgot to wipe em down for the mug shot. The point of the photo was to show the perfect shot not how much blood there was. I seriously doubt any activists are cruising the OGF message boards looking for these kind of pics to fuel their fire but thanks for the tip.


youd be surprised where those crazys get there ammo.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice buck and congrats on the first deer!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on your first deer...and a buck to boot!!! 
What broadhead were you using?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice deer don't worry about the blood no big deal we are hunters we are used to it or should be


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I could care less about the blood, heck nice shot, good trail, GOOD DAY. I was just agreeing that the crazies aka: animal rights activists...... do find pictures that make the sport of bow hunting/hunting look extremely brutal, and cruel. We all know that it isn't, in fact we do the deer a favor by keeping there numbers in check so that food scarcity and disease don't run ramped. Not hating. Again good first buck, congrats


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Metzie said:


> Great Job on your first bow kill. However, pics like this with all the blood give hunters a bad name. It is just fuel for the anti's fire. We need to preserve our sport. Clean em up guys and try to make them presentable for the photo.


Give me a break...geesh. 

Fishwendel, congrats on your buck!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...I remember the feeling of taking my first buck with a bow.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrats I know how you feel !


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Metzie said:


> Great Job on your first bow kill. However, pics like this with all the blood give hunters a bad name. It is just fuel for the anti's fire. We need to preserve our sport. Clean em up guys and try to make them presentable for the photo.


Really? C'mon man.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Metzie said:


> Great Job on your first bow kill. However, pics like this with all the blood give hunters a bad name. It is just fuel for the anti's fire. We need to preserve our sport. Clean em up guys and try to make them presentable for the photo.


And comb his hair, and put a little lipstick on him. Sheesh! Nice buck, way to go.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

nice buck had my chance at my first friday but didnt judge wind good enough congrats!!!!


----------

